# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  إذاعة نشامى الامن العام

## تحية عسكريه

http://www.amenfm.jo/listenLive2.html

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموو هالأيآدي ع الرابط 

روعه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلموو هالأيآدي ع الرابط 
> 
> روعه


 

 الله يسلمك وشكرا عالمرور الطيب

----------


## nawayseh

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكوووووووووووور





العفو يا سيدي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموووووو عبد الله ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلموووووو عبد الله ..


 
الله يسلمك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]إذاعة نشامى الأمن العام 

www.amenfm.jo[/align]


مشكور يا عبدالله على الرابط

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]إذاعة نشامى الأمن العام





> www.amenfm.jo[/align]
> 
> 
> مشكور يا عبدالله على الرابط






لا شكرا عواجب يا سيدي

----------


## rousan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
العفو يا سيدي واجبنا

----------


## gassano

بلتيثقالابرلاغلبفاغلبف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بلتيثقالابرلاغلبفاغلبف




شو مالك خالي شو بتحكي ممكن توضح لو سمحت  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## mohannad2

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## وردة حمرا

تميز وابداع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا جزيلا


لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي احنا بالخدمة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تميز وابداع


تحياتي الك هذا من طيب اصلك وتحياتي الك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلموو


الله يسلمك وحياكي الله يا ستي

----------

